# Replace magnet in Diamond D6 12"



## Sean Morrison (May 27, 2007)

I've got a Diamond Audio 12" sub that I tried shipping to someone, but UPS dropped the box and managed to crack one of the two magnets in the motor structure - its split all the way around about at the midpoint. Things have also shifted enough that its binding up the voice coil. 

Is there a way to disassemble these subs to replace the faulty magnet and get things re-aligned or is it pretty much 26 lbs of junk now?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I know Dave at fixmyspeaker.com realigns voicecoils and shifted motor assemblies as well as does full recones....depending on the cost of that DA 12", it might not be worth it though


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I've seen D6 motors for sale over there before as well.


----------



## khara (Dec 19, 2011)

its split all the way around about at the midpoint.


----------



## Sean Morrison (May 27, 2007)

Yeah, I pretty much determined that its not worth fixing. It would need a new motor, but the process for installing that would destroy the original cone assembly, so really the only thing being salvaged would be the frame.


----------

